# P226 9mm magazines



## Largest Al (Aug 8, 2006)

I have searched and cannot find a decent price on 15rd mags for my P226 9mm. I am wary of using a non-Sig magazine as I do not have any experience with any other manufacturer. Just needing a few spares to keep from having to reload mine at the range.

Anyone have any info/suggestions?

Thanks!

Big Al


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=94846846

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=8340102

There's a couple I've found real quick. Just check the auction websites and you'll find them around. Hope that helps.

-Jeff-


----------



## Largest Al (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks, as a newbie to the online firearm experience, I did not even think of online auctions - and this coming from an eBay freak.


----------

